# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Siembra de bacterias.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañero comienzo un nuevo tema.
Siembra de bacterias.

Los utensilios y explicación.

1. Bote con agua estancada. 
2. Asa de siembra.
3. Placa de petry con agar.

Empiezo cogiendo una gota de agua y con el asa de siembra lo extiendo sobre el soporte de agar o gelatina alimenticia haciendo unas estrias. 

Las fotos.





Seguirá...

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (30-ago-2017),HUESITO (31-ago-2017),Jonasino (28-ago-2017),perdiguera (29-ago-2017),sergi1907 (01-sep-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros, después de una semana o un poco más se pueden ver las primeras colonias.



Una foto con un poco de aumento.
En un principio podríamos decir que su morfología es circular y color blanquecino parecido a la cera de las velas. 



No quiero desilusionaros pero en este estudio no llegué a identificarlas  :Frown:  

Seguirá...

Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),HUESITO (31-ago-2017),Jonasino (31-ago-2017),Los terrines (31-ago-2017),sergi1907 (01-sep-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros subo dos fotos más de la evolucion que cogio las bacterias en la placa de Petry, como podéis ver las hay de distintos colores y morfologías de crecimiento bacteriano.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (10-sep-2017),F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),HUESITO (02-sep-2017),Jonasino (05-sep-2017),sergi1907 (01-sep-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes subo tres fotos más de la morfología de crecimiento de las colonias de bacterias para terminar el tema.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (10-sep-2017),F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),HUESITO (04-sep-2017),Jonasino (05-sep-2017),Los terrines (04-sep-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias compañeros. 
Un saludo.

----------

Jonasino (05-sep-2017)

----------

